# Shish kabobs for dinner



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Stopped at on the side of 87 N last week, a guy with a grill on side of the road, my kinda eats. He sells em for $2 ea and worth it ima! Anyway, had me wanting some this weekend, figure I would spend $10 on a butt instead of $50 on 25 sticks, lol

















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

That looks great. I would like complete destructions when you get around to it. You BBQ always looks amazing.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

jaster said:


> Stopped at on the side of 87 N last week, a guy with a grill on side of the road, my kinda eats. He sells em for $2 ea and worth it ima! Anyway, had me wanting some this weekend, figure I would spend $10 on a butt instead of $50 on 25 sticks, lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You talking about the guy at the corner of Stewart Street and magnolia? 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i'm interested in that marinade you got.
jack


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

So you cut up a Boston butt, marinading and then going to grill up as kabobs. Interesting never thought about using a butt like that, does it get tender like a low and slow cook whole??


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> You talking about the guy at the corner of Stewart Street and magnolia?
> 
> Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


Yes Sir, Man can throw down!

Mine are not as good, but I think the sauce I made is to blame, still damn tasty!!
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

boomshakalaka said:


> So you cut up a Boston butt, marinading and then going to grill up as kabobs. Interesting never thought about using a butt like that, does it get tender like a low and slow cook whole??


It does, I am suprised. I bet longer marinade would be even better

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

jaster said:


> Yes Sir, Man can throw down!
> 
> Mine are not as good, but I think the sauce I made is to blame, still damn tasty!!
> 
> ...


I need to grab some from him next time he's out there. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

This is the base recipe I followed, I didn't measure anything and added some of this and some of that....









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I’m going have to find this guy. Looks good Jaster.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Side dish, lol









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

if you wanna spend some time in the kitchen, then make deviled eggs. lol.
jack


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Your killin me man.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i love deviled eggs. i put capers on some and caviar on some. never thought of olives. gotta give it a shot now.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

black lives matter.....i mean black olives matter. lol.
jack


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

smooth move said:


> i love deviled eggs. i put capers on some and caviar on some. never thought of olives. gotta give it a shot now.


My dad always made them with olives, wife prefers jalapeños. They also like Paprika on top... I prefer creole seasoning, lol.

They are a staple item in my diet for the last 2 years!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Now I got to beg the wife to make some deviled eggs. I’ll try the olives, sounds good.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

We have deviled eggs at least once a month in the summer. Great protein bombs after a fishing trip. Add that to the ham steak and baked beans for the perfect day.🐷🐟


----------

